# How long to seed a sponge filter?



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

How long do you think it takes for a sponge filter to establish enough bacteria to colonize another tank? I have two sponge filters running in my 125gallon and I want to use them to cycle my 30g tanks fast. How long should I let the sponge filters run in the 125g?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

no real way of telling, obviously the longer they run the higher the chance, especially if they are present during water changes and cleaning where bacteria movement, regrowth, and recolonization is higher


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Will a week and a half be suffienct?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

no real way to know, except to test it


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

ahud said:


> How long do you think it takes for a sponge filter to establish enough bacteria to colonize another tank? I have two sponge filters running in my 125gallon and I want to use them to cycle my 30g tanks fast. How long should I let the sponge filters run in the 125g?


Anything will help, but a few weeks is best. In a week and a half the sponges will certainly take on some bacteria, but how much and what effect it'll have is hard to say. My personal guideline for myself is 4 weeks. More is good, less is less effective. If you've got the time and can plan ahead, go for at least 4 weeks.


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

I started my 125 by seeding my wet/dry with a filter cartridge from my brothers 125. I removed the Cartridge/pad from his emperor 400 and laid it in the mechanical filter section of my wet/dry. I added 4 yellow labs about ten minutes later. Its been a couple months and all the labs are AOK along with 25 other Mbunas. I had the filter pad in my brothers Emperor 400 for 6 weeks before I removed it to seed my tank.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

your post and experience would hold more weight if you included the actual ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate reading, rather than saying your fish were ok. you still could have gone through a cycle and your fish were just tough enough to survive. I'm sure that you actually did take the readings, it's just something that is really good to include in statements like this


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I guess I can hold off a couple of weeks.

I may end up waiting anyway because a friend in construction told me that with my room having a 125g in it already I dont need to add 90 more gallons.

My floor does not budge with the 125g and the three 30g's will be on the other side of the room. Anyway to find out if it will work besides setting it up and opcorn: ?


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

cjacob316 said:


> your post and experience would hold more weight if you included the actual ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate reading, rather than saying your fish were ok. you still could have gone through a cycle and your fish were just tough enough to survive. I'm sure that you actually did take the readings, it's just something that is really good to include in statements like this


I agree, I should have included the fact that I found nothing as far as ammonia or nitrite. I tested daily for two weeks with API kits.


----------

